# Need help with Fog lamp it fell out of bracket!!



## Mchase (Sep 24, 2021)

2016 nissan maxima platinum 
I noticed my driver side fog lamp fell out of the bracket and pulled the sensor loose how do I reattach. the fog lamp works and so does the sensor


----------

